
Introducing in-car delivery - anigbrowl
https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17051031011
======
sanjeetsuhag
[https://twitter.com/pourmecoffee/status/988966825110073344](https://twitter.com/pourmecoffee/status/988966825110073344)

------
franga2000
I get sacrificing a bit of security for a lot of convenience. But these Amazon
Keys are sacrificing security in a way never seen before, while adding an
almost insignificant amount of convenience. Why?????

------
neonate
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16913018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16913018)

------
paxys
Car break-ins about to spike all over the Bay Area.

------
Dawny33
There Amazon, you know what my house and car looks like.

You better start making better recommendations now.

------
kchoudhu
I'm still waiting for Amazon Masticate and Amazon Excrete.

